# Badger cull



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm raising money to fight the badger cull

https://www.justgiving.com/Carolyn-Towner/

If you are concerned at all about wildlife, and I would hope most of you would be, you should be concerned about this.

It isn't at all about bovine tb, but the lies and fake science and erosion of all the laws supposedly in this country to protect animals, for political expediency. 

you can donate under a screen name if you wish. 

please donate if you can, even if a small amount


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

a bump for me :snake:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

happy bumping to me :whistling2:


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump for the badgers - we are going into court in a couple of weeks - please consider a donation if you can ... :no1:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought I'd seen an article somewhere that suggested that badgers had nothing to do with the spread of ANY disease .

This is a despicable situation . I vote we cull the weirdos who go fox hunting instead of those beautiful badgers !!!

Aghhhhh!!!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

There is no evidence that culling will lower incidence of TB.

It is not known how many of the actual badgers killed HAD the disease!

There are unknown ecological risks to removing a large number of predators from the food chain,

And the method of culling may actually increase the spread of disease. Surviving animals may then travel to find other setts, and in some cases animals are being shot in the traps, which are then used elsewhere.

Its a political PR exercise


----------

